# How-To .... um... i don't know.. you tell me



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Lets get informative. Post here what YOU would like to see a how-to on and we (whoever we is) will see what we can do. Dont be generic please.. Hot-To theme is kind of um... a month long post... How-To guide a 9png.. How-To add code to an xml, How-To install a rom, How-To use bootstrap... those are examples..

Post up, see it happen... me or the mysterious "we" will get it done.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to know how to decompile and recompile a rom. All I've found is outdated books with links so out of date I think my grandma wrote 1 or 2 of em. Compiling from source info is everywhere. I wanna know how to kang (not for nefarious purposes). To mainly figure out the theme chooser or help with cm and stuff. Signing I have under control. I've heard android utility, eclipse, ext. What's the NEW way.

Also it would be nice to learn to make a flashable zip. A flashable zip of anything, nothing in particular but a good example would be i'm in love with a certain keyboard or staus bar, I can think of 10 different ways to change both but I want to flash it..whaddaya think?

I also have to say no offense to other avi's out there but xkape has us all beat, for shame! we need to step up the cat torture avi's around here.....


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Id like to learn how to do that as well ^^ seems like a lot to learn though. Id also like to learn how to compile and decompile apks so I could make some useful apps like maybe one to check my charter one bank account because for some reason they are like the o blue bank without an android app!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

You guys have gone above my pay grade lol. Hopefully a Dev will get ya


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

What do you want to do for the compile/decompile ROM? I could assist in that. Give me some main/important things to touch on and I'll try my best.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks frost!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

frostincredible said:


> What do you want to do for the compile/decompile ROM? I could assist in that. Give me some main/important things to touch on and I'll try my best.


Mainly I just want to learn to decompile cm7, make a few changes, and recompile it with the changes I've made, not theme wise, actual framework, whatever makes it tick. I just need general direction as detailed as you want, I have no clear base to go off and it seems like im going in circles. I would like to build a cm "like" kanged rom, I know alot of the stuff is out of reach at the moment but rev needs help and we need more roms, I have time to pour over and try different things that others don't have time to do. Even just basic instructions would help, Like xkape said, trying to teach someone to theme/rom could take a month, I dont expect anyone to do it for me I just need pointers and programs, I run win7 and ubuntu 10.04. Also I just would like the knowledge of creating a flashable zip, anything, boot animation, camera change, just so i's can play.

JUICY, I'm gonna pm you some things on apk manager as well as a couple manuals i got. The more knowledge we all have the badder this phone will get


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks I got your pm. There's a good chance I wont be able to contribute anything useful for the community at least for a while. I figure I don't be leaving android ever so why not start now instead of being completely oblivious to anything other than flashing lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Alright, well, just got home, I have some work to do then I'll out throw something together. As for CM..are you looking to build from source, or take an already built ROM (like, the stock ROM for example) and remove/replace/edit some APKs etc and then rebuild and flash?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm looking to take the already built one and edit, rebuild and flash, dude, thank you so much for doing this for me, you have no idea how much I appreciate this.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I'm looking to take the already built one and edit, rebuild and flash, dude, thank you so much for doing this for me, you have no idea how much I appreciate this.


No problem. I'll start typing up the tutorial tonight, and finish it in free time tomorrow during classes. I have a TON of work to do tonight that i underestimated the amount by far. It'll be up either really late tonight or around 2:15 (when I usually get home) tomorrow.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

frostincredible said:


> No problem. I'll start typing up the tutorial tonight, and finish it in free time tomorrow during classes. I have a TON of work to do tonight that i underestimated the amount by far. It'll be up either really late tonight or around 2:15 (when I usually get home) tomorrow.


Your helping me broseph. Were on your clock.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Look for a thread in the DEV section within the next 30 minutes. Hope it's what y'all are looking for.

Edit: It's up! [HOW-TO] Build a simple ROM with stock Moto base.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

dude, if thats not helpful I don't know what is!.. Good job and thanks man!!


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

This is not really a how-to, but can someone give me a quick run-down on exactly what a bootloader does or is, and how a locked bootloader comes into play for our phones??


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

LDubs said:


> This is not really a how-to, but can someone give me a quick run-down on exactly what a bootloader does or is, and how a locked bootloader comes into play for our phones??


Here is an older article about it but basically the bootloader is what starts your phones. They all come locked, but ours is encrypted which is a really scummy thing to do. We are lucky enough have peeps to make bootstrappers but were still denied access to parts of the system (like the kernel which runs the entire deal) anyways here's the article :

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/what-is-bootloader-and-how-to-unlock-bootloader-on-android-phones-complete-guide/


----------

